# [Wet Thumb Forum]-New AB store look!



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

My online store has a new look. What do you think?


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Robert,

Very very very nice! I like it alot. It is alot easier to use. I cant go in there though. I will end up wanting to buy more plants, lol! I want some of that erect moss to try, but to scared.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I love the new look! I have to say the AB store is now more user friendly . I actually peruse the store now, rather than just looking for deals on different products. Great Job!

My only complaint is the fact that the whole screen is not used completely. Instead there are gray areas on both left and right sides, and then there are pictures of green potted plants and a red plant taking up space on the top. Makes it look pretty, but maybe some fixed tool bars could be there, or rotating picture of plants or products that could be advertised.

I like websites that use up the whole page, with standard links/subcategories on the left (or top), and then scrolling option on the far right. Something standard like ebay.com for example.

But other than that, I have to say VERY WELL DONE! I don't mean to be a shrewd. Just thought you might want to know what consumers think. Okay enough talk, time to go look at the store again...christmas shopping..for me!









My hats off to the AB web designers!

-John N.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I was going to write you the other day when I saw it.....looks great!!! And then there is the AB site itself.....breathtaking!!! HAHAHA

jB


----------

